# AutoIT tutorials or help? anything for a newbie



## SouNdWavE (Aug 17, 2005)

where can i learn how to use aito it? i guess i've finally gotten into after being a script kiddie, i really wanna get into it...like knowing what everything is inside and out. i'm reading the progras help file, it's telling me everything about the scripting and such but it's really confusing...i want a tutorial or something that can be more informative and helpful, does anyone know any sites or information? thankyou


----------



## venu (Oct 16, 2007)

where can i learn how to use aito it? i guess i've finally gotten into after being a script kiddie, i really wanna get into it...like knowing what everything is inside and out. i'm reading the progras help file, it's telling me everything about the scripting and such but it's really confusing...i want a tutorial or something that can be more informative and helpful, does anyone know any sites or information? thankyou


----------

